# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Các hoạt động đào tạo SEO và Google Adwords

## taimaimaipro

Cùng với các hoạt động đào tạo SEO hay Google Adwords được tổ chức thẳng tắp tại trọng tâm, VietMoz còn cung cấp các chương trình huấn luyện theo đề nghị riêng của từng doanh nghiệp (In-house Training). Đối với mỗi mô hình của các doanh nghiệp VietMoz xây dựng các chương trình đào tạo được thiết kế chuyên biệt hạp với từng mục tiêu đào tạo & những đặc thù riêng của từng doanh nghiệp và được tổ chức trên khắp mọi miền giang san.


học facebook ads

học seo ở đâu

học adwords tphcm


sứ mạng của VietMoz trong lĩnh vực đào tạo in-house là: ráng tối ưu và chuẩn hóa quy trình làm việc nhằm đích nâng cao hiệu suất làm việc của từng học viên. Từ đó góp phần phát triển và nâng cao năng lực chuyên môn cũng như năng lực quản lý cho các nhân sự đảm nhận dự án.

Giảng viên của VietMoz không chỉ thông sâu về mặt lý thuyết mà còn là người trực tiếp làm các dự án lăng xê thực tế. Điều này hợp với giá trị mà VietMoz muốn mang đến cho mỗi khóa học, đó không chỉ là lý thuyết mang tính học thuật và chặt chịa mà còn có tính thực tiễn và áp dụng cao. Bởi các giảng sư đều kinh nghiệm thực tiễn được sau nhiều năm trải nghiệm về các chiến dịch lăng xê Google Adwords có độ khó và cạnh tranh cao.
2.39 (47.78%) 18 bình chọn*Quy trình đào tạo Adwords In-house*

Để khai triển chương trình In-house một cách hiệu quả và không làm mất thời gian cũng như nguồn lực của doanh nghiệp. VietMoz thực hiện quy trình đào tạo với các bước như sau:

*Bước 1. tham vấn, thiết lập & hợp nhất đích huấn luyện*

VietMoz tiến hành thu thập thông tin về kỳ vọng của lãnh đạo, trưởng phòng nhân sự về hiện trạng của đội ngũ hiện hữu. Sau đó, tiến hành phân tích, đánh giá và tham vấn trực tiếp nhằm xác lập mục tiêu đào tạo cụ thể, phù hợp với yêu cầu riêng và đặc thù của doanh nghiệp.

*Bước 2. phân tích đối tượng và thiết kế chương trình huấn luyện*

Sau khi nắm được mục tiêu của doanh nghiệp, VietMoz sẽ nghiên cứu, phân tích đối tượng học viên tham dự và sau đó thiết kế các chương trình huấn luyện đảm bảo tối ưu về mặt hiệu quả và tính kinh tế cho doanh nghiệp có nhu cầu.

*Bước 3. Bắt đầu huấn luyện*

VietMoz sẽ kết hợp với doanh nghiệp cùng nhau tổ chức và khai triển đào tạo thành công chương trình đã hợp nhất.

*Bước 4. Đánh giá sau huấn luyện (nếu có)*

Tùy theo đặc thù của chương trình huấn luyện và yêu cầu riêng từ Ban Lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp, VietMoz sẽ nghiên cứu và tiến hành đánh giá sau khóa huấn luyện. Nói cách khác, bước này sẽ thực hành nếu doanh nghiệp có yêu cầu. Và tùy theo chừng độ đánh giá sẽ nảy sinh thêm những hạng mục công việc mới mà hai bên rất cấp thiết phải luận bàn và hợp nhất trước khi thực hành.

đích chính của việc đánh giá này là nhằm giúp cho các nhà quản lý, doanh nghiệp tham gia đào tạo có thêm thông tin, cơ sở để xây dựng giải pháp phát triển các chiến dịch quảng cáo trên Google một cách hiệu quả.

*Lịch học*
VietMoz sẽ tổ chức lịch học linh động để thuận tiện cho quý doanh nghiệpThời lượng: Dựa trên đề nghị dự án của doanh nghiệpLịch học: can hệ hotline
*Chi phí*: *8.000.000 VNĐ/buổi*
*ĐĂNG KÝ HỌC:*
 trọng điểm đào tạo SEO VietMoz
 Địa chỉ: granite Building – Số 18/11 Thái Hà, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
 Điện thoại: 046 292 3344 – Hotline: 0988 3030 68
 Email: info@vietmoz.com* Vui lòng can dự trực tiếp để đăng ký và nhận được thông báo ưu đãi mới nhất

----------

